

Invisibility cloaks could take sting out of tsunamis - alexwg
http://technology.newscientist.com/article/dn14829-invisibility-cloaks-could-take-sting-out-of-tsunamis.html?DCMP=ILC-hmts&nsref=tech1_head_Invisibility%20cloaks%20could%20take%20sting%20out%20of%20tsunamisIn

======
streety
I'm confused as to why you need to protect oil rigs from tsunamis. I thought
that tsunamis were only dangerous when they reached the shore. In open water
all you get is a slight swell.

~~~
biohacker42
Great point, perhaps the article meant oil refineries, those tend to be on the
coastline?

------
jon_dahl
Wait: invisibility cloaks are real? Where have I been?

